# Meetings > Workshops >  VoIP * Asterisk Fest, Κυριακή 7 Νοεμβρίου, 11π.μ

## wiresounds

Την *Κυριακή 7 Νοεμβρίου* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *VoIP * Asterisk Fest* στην έδρα του συλλόγου Σκίππης 48 στην Καλλιθέα. Εισηγητές θα είναι οι *wiresounds, nakis* συν βοηθούς guest stars. 

*Preliminary Fest Outline*
Το fest θα ξεκινήσει με τον υποφαινόμενο σε μια εισαγωγή στον ήχο, ψηφιοποίηση ήχου και τις παραμέτρους αυτής με ζωντανή επίδειξη και στα διάφορα codecs και την έννοια του transcoding.
Στη συνέχεια ο nakis με βοηθούς θα παρουσιάσουν τα πρωτόκολλα του VoIP (SIP, H232, κλπ) και στο τέλος θα επικεντρωθούν στην παρουσίαση του Asterisk.
Οι εισηγητές ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά με το αντικείμενο που θα εισηγηθούν.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν *30 θέσεις* διαθέσιμες. Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας. 

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις *10 π.μ* και έναρξης στις *11 π.μ* 

*Η είσοδος είναι δωρεάν*. Θα μπορέσουν να παρακολουθήσουν *μόνο* οι 30 που θα έχουν δηλώσει. Προαιρετικά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να δίνει ένα συμβολικό ποσό 5 ευρώ και αυτό αν το θέλει. Άλλωστε γίνονται τα fests για να βοηθάει ο σύλλογος τόσο τα μέλη του όσο και το δίκτυο. 

Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για να πάρουμε μια πρώτη γέυση από DiGi...Κράτηστε μια θέση

----------


## koki

I'm in. 
(edited) το τσέκαρα, 90% θα έρθω, εκτός αν κάτι αλλάξει στο ωράριο μου.

----------


## netsailor

Μια θέση και για μένα

----------


## jlian

Κρατηστε και για μενα μια  ::

----------


## sbolis

μια θέση και για εμένα. 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Ifaistos

και 1 για εμένα

----------


## Exoticom

Μια θέση και για μένα

----------


## jchr

Μια θεση και για μενα... Πολυ ενδιαφερον.

----------


## glaukos

Μια θεση κι εγω.

----------


## sv1ml

Θα επιθυμούσα να παρακολουθήσω το fest και εγώ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## PZACH

Μία θέση και για εμένα.

----------


## andreas

Μια θεση και για μενα!!

----------


## lambrosk

Μέσα ! και γρήγορα για να προλάβω!!!

----------


## dimitris31

ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ . ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kasiharis

Μια θεσούλα και για μένα

----------


## mxou

Εκτός απροόπτου κι εγώ μία μπύρα, εεε, θέση  ::

----------


## ABYSS

Και για μένα μία θέση παρακαλώ(αν τελικά δεν μπορέσω λόγω δουλειάς θα ειδοποιήσω έγκαιρα!!)

----------


## koki

Μέχρι στιγμής
1. mew
2. jismy
3. netsailor
4. jlian
5. subnet
6. sbolis
7. ifaistos
8. Exoticom
9. jchr
10. glaukos
11. sv1ml
12. PZACH
13. andreas
14. lambrosk
15. dimitris31
16. kasiharis
17. mxou
18. Abyss
...

*Αν μπορείτε, βάζετε και τον αύξοντα αριθμό δίπλα, να είναι εύκολο το να ξέρουμε πότε "γεμίζει"*

----------


## ngia

μια θέση και για 'μένα παρακαλώ


<edit by jismy (τώρα το σκέφτηκα)> *19*

----------


## jabarlee

και εγώ μέσα (20)

----------


## socrates

Μία θέση για μένα!

----------


## dimitriss

μια και για 'μένα. Ευχαριστώ (22)

----------


## JS

Θα με μετρήσετε ως υπεράριθμο γιατί δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι θα είμαι έξω ;
Μην φάω την θέση κανενός άδικα  ::

----------


## Silencer

Και εγω μια..... (23)

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Μία και για μένα παρακαλώ.... (24)

----------


## bakolaz

Μια και για μένα (25)

----------


## Black Flag

Count me in (26)

----------


## nkladakis

και εγω (27)

----------


## dermanis

Αυτή τη φορά πρέπει να πρόλαβα.
Μια και για μένα.
Ευχαριστώ. (28)

----------


## Tenorism

Και εγώ (29)

----------


## azisi

Πρόλαβα; Μια και εγώ! (30)

----------


## GeoSava

Αν τελικά περισσέψει καμία θέση θα ήθελα να έρθω και εγώ..... εφόσον το επιτρέπουν οι υπόλοιπες υποχρεώσεις μου.

Ευχαριστώ

(31)

----------


## pavlidisd

EEE κι εγώ θέλω!!!  ::  (32)

----------


## pstratos

Επειδή τα έμπλεξα και εγώ μία αν υπάρχει. Digi αν μοθ βρεις θέση... ξέρεις μετα! (33 αλλά με βύσμα)

----------


## wiresounds

Παιδιά αν μέτρησα σωστά το 30 ήταν στον Tenorism.

Μην μου στεναχωριέστε. Θα οργανώσω σύντομα και επαναλήψεις.  ::

----------


## koki

Mέτρησες λάθος. 
Τον JS τον γράφουμε, και 30 μέχρι asizi.
Έβαλα αριθμούς, γιατί με γράψατε, και δεν ξέρατε αν χωράτε. Καλά να πάθετε  :: 
Ο JS μπορεί να έρθει να μας ακούει από το μπουντρούμι του Συλλόγου, θα έχει μεγάφωνα σαν την Ανάσταση.

----------


## pavlidisd

Είστε εγκάθετος κύριε wiresounds!  :: 

Κάνατε επίτηδες την ανακοίνωση την ώρα που πηγαίναμε στο γήπεδο! Είχε champions league σήμερα...  ::  

Τέλος πάντων... αν το μετανιώσει κανείς...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Δεν πρόλαβα  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


jismy: το χαρτάκι σας (34) και στην ουρά.

----------


## jabarlee

αυτή τη φορά πάντως θα φροντίσω εγώ να γίνει broadcasting, μη μου στεναχωριέστε...

----------


## B52

me too...βρε Γιαννη νομιζω οτι χωρανε και 40 ατομα αν κρινω σωστα απο το fest του Σπυρου οποτε μην μας κοβεις την ορεξη για μαθηση......  :: 

(35)

----------


## bakolaz

> Είστε εγκάθετος κύριε wiresounds! 
> 
> Κάνατε επίτηδες την ανακοίνωση την ώρα που πηγαίναμε στο γήπεδο! Είχε champions league σήμερα...  
> 
> Τέλος πάντων... αν το μετανιώσει κανείς...


Όλα θα τα πάρει ο Ολυμπιακός φέτος;; Και νίκες και fest ;;;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Και το champions league!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

> me too...βρε Γιαννη νομιζω οτι χωρανε και 40 ατομα αν κρινω σωστα απο το fest του Σπυρου οποτε μην μας κοβεις την ορεξη για μαθηση......


Ντεν έχουμε άλλη τέση καρντιά μου.

----------


## B52

Μη μιλας εσυ σουτ.......... εγω θα ερθω και βαλτε μπραβους στην πορτα χαχαχαχαχαχ  ::

----------


## ice

One for me please

(36)

----------


## koem

Τουλάχιστον κάποιος από τους παρευρισκομένους ας το αποθανατίσει με την κάμερα του για να το παρακολουθήσουμε αργότερα κι εμείς οι ... φτωχοί συγγενείς...

(37) ?? Eκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος είναι αυτό ή παράπονα? Να ξέρουμε να σου δώσουμε χαρτάκι ή όχι! (jismy)

----------


## haris

Μία θέση και για μένα παρακαλώ (38)

----------


## papashark

Και εγώ (39)

Κωλόπαιδα, τώρα που πνίγομαι στην δουλειά και δεν μπορούσα να βρω χρόνο να μπω στο φόρουμ το κάνατε.... (Μόλις σήκωσα κεφαλι από τις 7 το πρωί, και πρέπει να βγάλω και sassex από το PC που μας βάζει στο internet....  ::

----------


## koem

Φυσικά και ισχύει η πρόθεσή μου να παρακολουθήσω το σεμινάριο (37). Αν είναι να μου το πείτε για να μην αγοράσω τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στο νέο μου σπίτι, μπας και κατορθώσω και φτιάξω ένα μόνος μου...

----------


## wiresounds

Βρε παιδιά τι κάνετε ;
Είπαμε 30 άτομα μόνο.
Σας είπα ότι θα έχουμε και επαναλήψεις. Μπορεί να σας στεναχωρεί αλλά σας παρακαλώ κρατήστε τους κανόνες.

----------


## ysam

Θα έχει webcam?

Μπορούμε να έχουμε pdfs/slides whatever?

-Γιάννης

----------


## lambrosk

> Θα έχει webcam?
> Μπορούμε να έχουμε pdfs/slides whatever?
> -Γιάννης


O JS μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει ; ή έστω σαν φεουδάρχης να "στείλει" έναν εκπαιδευόμενό του;;;  ::   ::

----------


## JS

Θα την φέρω απο πιο πριν εννοείται  ::

----------


## ysam

Ωραία οπότε θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες δοκιμές και ελπίζω να παίξει γιατί δεν κρύβω ότι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το topic. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## B52

Γιαννη (wiresounds) θα ηθελα να ξερω αν γινεται ποσα απο τα ατομα που θα βρισκονται στο fest ειναι μελοι του συλλογου και ποιοι εχουν προτερεοτητα στη συμετοχη αυτου ? (χωρις παρεξηγησης και χωρια την πλακα που εκανα πιο πανω με τον Ζαχαρια)  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Γιαννη (wiresounds) θα ηθελα να ξερω αν γινεται ποσα απο τα ατομα που θα βρισκονται στο fest ειναι μελοι του συλλογου και ποιοι εχουν προτερεοτητα στη συμετοχη αυτου ? (χωρις παρεξηγησης και χωρια την πλακα που εκανα πιο πανω με τον Ζαχαρια)


Νομίζω ότι το πιο δημοκρατικό είναι όπως είχε δηλωθεί και στο πρώτο post του thread




> Θα κρατηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας.


Θα χαρούμε να τα γράψουμε στο Σύλλογο και τα άλλα παιδιά.

----------


## B52

Λογικο ειναι να υπαρχει σειρα, βεβαια με το ρυθμο που γραφονται οι συμετοχες πρεπει να εισαι με ενα Laptop στο χερι και να διαβαζεις το forum.
Δεν τα εγραψα με κακια τα πιο πανω απλα τα ατομα που θα βρεθουν εκει και δεν εχουν γινει μελοι του συλλογου καλο θα ηταν να γραφτουν...γιατι μονο ετσι θα συνεχιζονται τα fest  ::  

ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΛΟΙ .. μου εχει μεινει απο τον ολυμπιακο........  ::

----------


## jlian

Παιδια πιστευω οτι η σειρα προτεραιοτητας ειναι αυτο που πρπει να τηρηθει. Επισης λογω του σχετικα περιορισμενου χωρου της εδρας καλο ειναι να μην μαζευονται υπεραριθμοι γιατι θα δυσκολευτουν ολοι να παρακολουθησουν. 
Αντ' αυτου πιστευω οτι τα παιδια που ειχαν ολη τη καλη διαθεση να οργανωσουν τα fest θα μας υποσχεθουν επαναληπτικο στο προσεχες μελλον, χωρια που στο δευτερο (ή το τριτο  ::  ) πιθανον να ειναι και καλυτερα λογω της πειρας που αποκτα καποιος στο θεμα οργανωσης/διδασκαλιας κτλ.
Γι' αυτο μη σκατε και παρακολουθειτε τις ανακοινωσεις, προσεχως θα υπαρξουν πολλα και ενδιαφεροντα θεματα.

----------


## Tenorism

> ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΛΟΙ .. μου εχει μεινει απο τον ολυμπιακο........


Ουστ σκατόγαυρε που θέλει και voip η μούρη σου. Δεν φτιάχνεις κανα παστίτσιο λέω γώ που θες και Asterisk?


Υ.Γ. Άντε και μόλις αποκτήσει και απορροφητήρα και γκάζι ο Σύλλογος θα κάνω ένα fest μαγειρικής για κολλημένους linuxάδες και μη ή τέλος πάντων όλους αυτούς που τό'χουν ρίξει στο junk (ακούς Σπύρο; ).

----------


## nkladakis

> ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΛΟΙ .. μου εχει μεινει απο τον ολυμπιακο........


οταν εισαι μελος βρισκεις εισιτηριο για το καραϊσκακη ή ειναι οποιος προλαβει  ::

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕΛΟΙ .. μου εχει μεινει απο τον ολυμπιακο........ 
> 
> 
> οταν εισαι μελος βρισκεις εισιτηριο για το καραϊσκακη ή ειναι οποιος προλαβει


Πονηρε ταμια αμεσως οταν ακουσες για χρημα εσκασες....  ::  
Για κοιτα να μαζεψεις κανα φραγκο για το συλλογο............  :: 

Οσο για το καραισκακη πρωτα τα μελη και μετα ο λαος....  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Τα μέλη πάντα έχουν(έχουμε) προνόμια...

Εμείς που είμαστε και μέλη του Ολυμπιακού έχουμε παραπάνω προνόμια κύριε Κλαδάκη?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να έρθω...

----------


## ekklisis

Συγνώμη που διακόπτω τη φιλαθλητική συζήτηση, αλλά επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω όλο το thread, αν έχει μείνει θέση ενδιαφέρομαι.

----------


## azisi

> Πρόλαβα; Μια και εγώ! (30)


Τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, διότι θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών...

----------


## Silencer

Οποιος θα ηθελε να παρεβρεθει στο fest αν θελει μπορει στην θεση μου αφου εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να παραβρεθω......  ::

----------


## ekklisis

Εγώ!

----------


## koki

Κι εγώ επίσης εν τέλει δε θα μπορώ, γιατί θα είμαι Comdex. 

Παραχωρώ τη θέση μου η την ανταλλάσω με μια θέση στο 2o Fest

----------


## papashark

> Κι εγώ επίσης εν τέλει δε θα μπορώ, γιατί θα είμαι Comdex. 
> 
> Παραχωρώ τη θέση μου η την ανταλλάσω με μια θέση στο 2o Fest


Έγινεεεεεεεεεε  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Και εγώ ανταλάσσω την θέση μου με μια θέση στο 2ο fest !
Κάποιος που να θέλει να κάνουμε ανταλλαγή;

----------


## nodas

> Και εγώ ανταλάσσω την θέση μου με μια θέση στο 2ο fest !
> Κάποιος που να θέλει να κάνουμε ανταλλαγή;


εγω  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ωραία  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Παρακαλούνται, από όσους έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή για την Κυριακή, όποιοι τελικά δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν να κάνουν σχετικό post. Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται θέσεις.

Εκ του ενορχηστρωτού των fests  ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Μολις καταφερνω να ενημερωσω το forum πως το διδυμο Jabarlee-Bakolaz θα απουσιαζει αυριο.

Ελπιζω να βρεθουν 2 απο waiting list να συμπληρωσουν τις θεσεις.

----------


## dermanis

(Φαίνετε έχει πέσει κακιά τύχη στην περιοχή.)

Δυστυχώς και εγώ δεν μπορέσω να παραβρεθώ λόγω έκτακτης επαγγελματικής υποχρέωσης.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την αλλαγή στο «παραπέντε» αλλά στο «παραπέντε» μου προέκυψε.

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Θέλω να συγχαρώ τον naki, mindfox και wiresounds γιατί το συγκεκριμένο workshop ήταν πάρα πολύ καλό και πάρα πολύ αναλυτικό αλλά και για τις ώρες που αφιερώσανε και την προσπάθεια που κάνανε  ::

----------


## netsailor

Και από μένα ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους για την άψογη παρουσίαση.

----------


## mxou

Καλή προσπάθεια. Μου έκανε εντύπωση η υπομονή των παιδιών να εξηγήσουν κάθε απορία, όσο άσχετη, ακόμα και τις δικές μου  ::  

Και εις συνέχειά του!! (πότε; )  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τα παιδιά για την ενημέρωση.
Νομίζω ότι θα δούμε πολλούς asterisk servers να ξεκινούν στα awmn μετά από αυτό το fest.

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, τα περιεχόμενα του asterisk ftp υπάρχουν πλεόν να τα πάρουν τόσο από τον ftp του κόμβου(ftp.ifaistos.awmn login anonymous , όσο και με http ((http://www.ifaistos.awmn/asterisk/)

----------


## socrates

Πάντα τέτοια! Και στο πριν και στο μετά (-> βλέπε λαδόκολα)!  ::

----------


## jlian

Παντως μετα το σεμιναριο το ερωτημα εξακολουθει να παραμενει ενα και καυτο. Οταν επεσε ο γενικος ποιος εφαγε το τελευταιο μπιφτεκι  ::  
(μιας και ο συνηθης υποπτος ελειπε)  ::

----------


## dimitriss

να συγχαρώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου τα παιδία για τήν πολύ καλή δουλεία που κάνανε, την απίστευτη υπομονή που δείξανε απέναντι σε κάποιους που δεν είχανε την "παραμικρή" ιδεα, εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σας και πάλι και ελπίζουμε fest αυτού του επιπέδου να συνεχίσουν να γίνονται.

----------


## Exoticom

Να πω και εγώ ενα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους για την άψογη παρουσίαση και πάντα τέτοια .

----------


## papashark

Όντως το σεμινάριο ήταν πολύ καλό, τα παιδιά προετοιμασμένα (αν και δεν είδαμε πλήρως το πόσο προετοιμασμένοι ήταν), αλλά οι ώρες λίγες....


Να μας έδιναν και 1-2 σετάκια με .conf files για να μπορέσει ο κόσμος να προχωρήσει....  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Να μας έδιναν και 1-2 σετάκια με .conf files για να μπορέσει ο κόσμος να προχωρήσει....


Αγαθά κόποις κτώνται!!! Μελέτη και πάλι μελέτη Πάνο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mindfox

Εκ μέρους του Δημοσθένη (nakis) και του Γιάννη (wiresounds) αλλά και εμένα φυσικά  :: , θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Η προετοιμασία που είχαμε κάνει, ήταν μια συνάντηση, στην οποία φτιάξαμε τον σκελετό του σεμιναρείου, τα θέματα που θα θίξουμε και συμφωνήσαμε να το αφήσουμε να κυλίσει έτσι όπως θα θελήσουν οι συμμετέχοντες μέσα από ανοικτή συζήτηση.
Όντως τελικά φάνηκε πως οι ώρες ήταν λίγες (και νομίζω πως ήταν από τα μεγαλύτερα fests σε διάρκεια).

Σε αυτό το topic, θα αναπτύξω τις απόψεις μου σχετικά με το θέμα

----------


## ncksm

Τελικά υπάρχει σε video το workshop για να το δουμε και οι υπόλοιποι?

Μήπως θα πρέπει να δούμε σοβαρά την εναλλακτική του streaming video για να μπορουν να παρακολουθούν και άλλοι awmn-ίτες τέτοιου είδους άξιες προσπάθεις?

----------

